# apache im webspace laufen lassen?



## chillion (3. April 2014)

Hallo, 

habe schon iwo gelesen dass es nicht möglich ist .exe dateien zb auf 1und1 webspace ohne root server oder ähnlichem auszuführen. Aber ich habe gelesen dass das Ausführen eines apache servers möglich ist, bzw die installation einer debian oder ubuntu destribution mithilfe von php? weiß jemand zufällig wie das geht? (veilleicht hatte ich mich auch verlesen) Ich würde in jedem Fall gerne einen eigenen Mailserver aber besonders einen Proxy installieren wollen.


MfG

Chillion


----------



## sheel (3. April 2014)

Hi und Willkommen bei tutorials.de,



> habe schon iwo gelesen dass es nicht möglich ist .exe dateien zb auf 1und1 webspace ohne root server oder ähnlichem auszuführen.


Stimmt.
(Und falls man einen hat ist Linux häufiger als Windows -> keine Exe-Dateien)



> Aber ich habe gelesen dass das Ausführen eines apache servers möglich ist


Der muss sowieso am Server laufen, damit man das überhaupt Webspace nennen kann.
Ohne Apache (oÄ.) gibts keine Seite, die man sich im Browser anschauen kann.



> bzw die installation einer debian oder ubuntu destribution mithilfe von php?


...ist nicht möglich. Mit PHP kann man kein Betriebssystem installieren.
Aber: Auch Betriebssystem sollte schon vorhanden sein,
sonst funktioniert nämlich auch kein Apache.



> Ich würde in jedem Fall gerne einen eigenen Mailserver aber besonders einen Proxy installieren wollen.


Auf einem Nur-Webspace, bei dem man per Herumklickerei im Browser
oder per FTP Dateien raufladen kann (oder noch schlimmer, nicht einmal das)
ist das nicht möglich.
->Eigener Server nötig.


----------



## chillion (3. April 2014)

sheel hat gesagt.:


> ->Eigener Server nötig.



--> =.(

Was könntest Du mir denn da empfehlen? Also ich meine Wunschkonfig is 2 OS einmal Debian und einmal Kali, mit mail, web, data und proxy server. so 100 gigs, unlimited traffic und günstig.

Gibts da was?

(danke für die schnelle Antwort und deinen netten Willkommensgruß! =)

gruß

chris


----------



## Bratkartoffel (4. April 2014)

Hi chillion,

wozu zwei Betriebssysteme? Du kannst nicht beide gleichzeitig auf einem Server lassen, ausser du virtualisierst. Da du aber anscheinend kein Experte auf dem Gebiet bist würde ich dir eher zu einem Managed-Server raten.

Der Unterschied zum Root-Server ist, dass du dich da nicht um Einrichtung, Absicherung und Backups kümmern musst, das übernimmt der Betreiber für dich.

Grüße,
BK


----------



## chillion (4. April 2014)

Hallo Ihr!

Also ich kann Debian glaubich mit Doku ganz gut installieren und IPtables mit etwas Hilfe oder einem fertigen Script auch. Für apache gibts genug howtos. Dass ich kein Experte bin ist allerdings richtig. Daher finde ich managed Server bissl zu oversized. Die Sache mit den Backups ist allerdings nen Ding. Ich kann doch davon ausgehen dass die Hosts mit Raid arbeiten und ich daher nen sehr geringes Risiko des kompletten Datenverlusts durch zerstörung oder ähnlichem haben werde?
Ich glaube es gibt ganz gute Mirror Software die automatisch die wichtigen Ordner abcheckt und kopiert.

Ab wo gehts denn mit den Preisen für so root server los? 20eus im Monat? Etwa sowas wie von 1und1?

Schönes WE******


----------



## sheel (4. April 2014)

Traust du dir zu, den Server nicht nur "irgendwie" lauffähig zu machen,
sondern auch so gut wie möglich abgesichert gegen Schadzeug von außen?
(das inkludiert außerdem nicht nur die Ersteinrichtung, sondern dauerhafte Wartung)
Wenn nein: Gar nicht erst anfangen, gibt nur Probleme.

"Mirror"-Software: Wenns nur um die eigenen Daten geht (nicht das ganze OS oder so)
braucht man nichts, was nicht schon bei Linux dabei oder in den Repos vorhanden ist.
(Mit OS im Betrieb über SSH ist etwas umständlich bis unmöglich, je nach Fall).

Und Raid ist kein Backup-Ersatz.
Raid ist dazu da, um bei Ausfall einer (ggf. mehrerer) Platte
den Server trotzdem weiterrennen zu lassen
(bei manchen Anwendungen ist jede Sekunde Ausfall ein großes Problem
(na gut, nur Raid ist da auch viel zu wenig))

Wovor Raid nicht schützt:
Datenvernichtende Schadsoftware+Hacker etc. und/oder
eigene Fehlbedienung und/oder fehlerhafte Software usw.
(gelöschte Dateien sind auf allen Raidteilen gelöscht...)
Dazu Blitz, Brand, usw.


----------

